# Is it the bit or is it me???



## Marigold43 (21 December 2014)

So confused right now!!! Could really do with some advice please. Have had my horse a year. Having lessons every week for last few months and coming on well. Can walk, trot and canter and just started to jump. I am in my 40's and back into riding after last riding full time when I was 14!!! Horse was 5 in June so she and I are as green as each other!!! My query is that over last 3 weeks, she has started messing with her bit! She has a loose ring snaffle. She saw the dentist last month and all was fine. No wolf teeth - they were removed last year. She's always been mouthy and chews a lot on her bit but recently she's got worse. She's now getting her tongue over the bit and shaking her head! Not a lot but it's a new thing. Is the problem with the bit or could it be my riding style??? My instructor has actually said my seat etc has really improved but so why now does my horse do this???? Help!!!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 December 2014)

Is it a single-jointed snaffle?  Many horses find these uncomfortable, they poke them in the soft palette, especially if the rider rides with a contact , may be you are doing this more recently as your riding improves.  Or horses often get their tongue over the bit and shake their heads if the bit is fitted too low.  Has your instructor checked the fitting of the bridle?

Well done for  listening to the horse and thinking about the problem, rather than just putting a flash on to stop the horse opening its mouth.


----------



## NeilM (22 December 2014)

Has anything changed in the last three months?

Have you started working harder, or in a different way, or hacking out? They will sometimes chew the bit as a sign they are getting nervous or excited.

Think back to when it started and see if you can identify what has started this, it could be something very minor (to you).

I agree with Pearl, well done for listening and not just cramming more metalwork in her mouth.


----------



## Marigold43 (22 December 2014)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			Is it a single-jointed snaffle?  Many horses find these uncomfortable, they poke them in the soft palette, especially if the rider rides with a contact , may be you are doing this more recently as your riding improves.  Or horses often get their tongue over the bit and shake their heads if the bit is fitted too low.  Has your instructor checked the fitting of the bridle?

Well done for  listening to the horse and thinking about the problem, rather than just putting a flash on to stop the horse opening its mouth.
		
Click to expand...




NeilM said:



			Has anything changed in the last three months?

Have you started working harder, or in a different way, or hacking out? They will sometimes chew the bit as a sign they are getting nervous or excited.

Think back to when it started and see if you can identify what has started this, it could be something very minor (to you).

I agree with Pearl, well done for listening and not just cramming more metalwork in her mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I am always of the opinion that things happen for a reason and I always listen to my horse. I have spent a lot of time on the ground with my horse to help build trust between us. She has no badness in her and I am now pretty good at reading her moods. 
My instructor adjusted the bit to make it a little higher but again, I actually wasn't happy with this as felt it was too tight! I want my horse to be relaxed when being ridden and this can't happen if the bit is yanked up too far!! That's my inexperienced and humble opinion though. 
The thing that has changed is me! Over the last few weeks, my lower leg has improved so I am able to direct my horse much better and I am now actually riding with contact! I probably used to ride with too loose a rein which my instructor kept pulling me up for. My horse is also very smart and is very quick to learn so wonder if she gets a little over excited now too! Perhaps she feels me gaining confidence and she too now feels more confidence, hence the excitement. I've chatted to my dentist and she thinks that my horse is also a bit chewer!!! I am thinking of moving her onto a loose ring Myler snaffle bit as that will be kinder on her mouth. Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## NeilM (22 December 2014)

I ride an Anglo Arab for a friend of mine and he has a nasty habit of rattling the bit when he gets a bit het up. Our dentist suggested we try a very slim French link lose ring snaffle. 

I managed to find a Bradoon, which for showing is used in combination with a Weymouth, but which I am going to use by itself.

As the bit is quite thin, the idea is that he won't be able play with it and that I'll get a better response from him, I haven't tried it yet, so I will see. 

The dentist did mention a Myler and my friend is happy to get what is best for her horse, but it seemed like a lot to spend on an experiment that may or may not work.

Does your mare grip or resist the bit, or does she just rattle it?


----------



## Marigold43 (22 December 2014)

She starts fussing with the bit as soon as its in her mouth. I am not sure she actually grips it, just chews constantly and now gets her tongue over it!! Maybe that was always her end game!!! I feel some resistance now but figured that's because I am finally riding with contact??? I asked my dentist as she knows the confirmation of my horses mouth and it was the dentist who suggested the Myler. My current bit is a single jointed loose ring snaffle. Gosh as this terminology has my head wrecked ha ha!!!


----------



## ihatework (22 December 2014)

It could easily be a riding/training thing.
As you are progressing you are trying to ask for more but without the skill set to be able train through any normal issues that you encounter along the way?

I'd ask an experienced rider to school her a bit so they can feel what is going on. It may be that she needs a different but, but equally it could just be a training issue.


----------



## 9tails (22 December 2014)

If your instructor lifted the bit to sit higher in the mouth, did you drop it back down again?  You should have a couple of wrinkles in her lips each side if it's sitting correctly.  Having the bit lower in the mouth won't be kinder for your horse, it will bang around on her teeth and she will be able to get her tongue over it like you've said she is.


----------



## twiggy2 (22 December 2014)

It can be many things,has it only started since her teeth were last done though? if yes get them checked again


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 December 2014)

9tails said:



			If your instructor lifted the bit to sit higher in the mouth, did you drop it back down again?  You should have a couple of wrinkles in her lips each side if it's sitting correctly.  Having the bit lower in the mouth won't be kinder for your horse, it will bang around on her teeth and she will be able to get her tongue over it like you've said she is.
		
Click to expand...

This.  But also single jointed snaffles are not comfortable for many horses, as the rider takes up the contact the bit moves, so that the joint pokes the horse in the soft palette (nutcracker action), which causes the horse to open its mouth.  Your horse might be happier in a mullen-mouthed or French-link bit.


----------



## Marigold43 (24 December 2014)

My horse has had this same single jointed loose snaffle for a year and only over the past few weeks has this problem arisen! There are two wrinkles when the bridle is on but the instructor tightened it after my horse then managed to get her tongue over the bit. 
I've been down to my local saddlery and was advised that if my horse likes to chew on the bit, then maybe a sweet iron bit might keep her more interested and stop her trying to put her tongue over it. 
Life would be so much easier if my horse could just tell me what she needed ha ha.


----------



## madmav (24 December 2014)

This is probably of no help at all, but back in the day, I used a rubber bit on my horse on the basis that he was soft to aids and that I would prefer someone putting that in my mouth than a bit of cold metal. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Queenbee (24 December 2014)

Marigold43 said:



			I am always of the opinion that things happen for a reason and I always listen to my horse. I have spent a lot of time on the ground with my horse to help build trust between us. She has no badness in her and I am now pretty good at reading her moods. 
My instructor adjusted the bit to make it a little higher but again, I actually wasn't happy with this as felt it was too tight! I want my horse to be relaxed when being ridden and this can't happen if the bit is yanked up too far!! That's my inexperienced and humble opinion though. 
The thing that has changed is me! Over the last few weeks, my lower leg has improved so I am able to direct my horse much better and I am now actually riding with contact! I probably used to ride with too loose a rein which my instructor kept pulling me up for. My horse is also very smart and is very quick to learn so wonder if she gets a little over excited now too! Perhaps she feels me gaining confidence and she too now feels more confidence, hence the excitement. I've chatted to my dentist and she thinks that my horse is also a bit chewer!!! I am thinking of moving her onto a loose ring Myler snaffle bit as that will be kinder on her mouth. Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply, it's greatly appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

hi there, I have just seen this thread, it may be a long shot but this is exactly what happened to ben.... fine for about 9 months post wolf teeth extraction then, mouthy, evasive and completely difficult to bit.  Yes I found that generally he is better in a bit with minimal movement, but on the whole he still was not great.  Although no sharp edges, I felt something was 'off' with the wolf teeth that had been extracted, one of them had 'fracture lines' on it.  I got the dentist out, (the dentists have been out regularly but never found or noted anything) and just as I was about to ask if she could check the wolf tooth area, she said 'there is your problem'  turns out that the entire tooth was not removed, that there was a retained shard which over time worked its way up to just below the surface.  I had another dentist check (he confirmed this) he said that it was so insignificant that most horses would not react to it, but ben being a pansy does, he is so resistant on that rein, we have been through steering issues, stiffness on that rein, head tossing when contact is taken up, snatching of reins... with loose ring snaffles he would literally run away from the bridle if i walked in.  

If  you have the wolf teeth, take a good look at them, get your dentist to specifically check for that, it may well be that nothing is visible yet it may be moving around too far below the gum, but dont disregard the fact that it still could be something to do with the WT.

I hope you resolve this x


----------



## Marigold43 (24 December 2014)

Thank you all so very much. The possibility of fragments of wolf teeth is interesting. She had them out 15 months ago but I will def get dentist up in new year to take another look. My mate is very accepting of the bit and doesn't try to evade the bridle....,so far!!! 
I've now got a loose ring sweet iron snaffle for her to try and we will see how that works. If it's a discomfort thing, then I am guessing the traits she's displaying currently will remain the same! 
Feel it's going to be a bit of trial and error!!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 December 2014)

Marigold43 said:



			My horse has had this same single jointed loose snaffle for a year and only over the past few weeks has this problem arisen! There are two wrinkles when the bridle is on but the instructor tightened it after my horse then managed to get her tongue over the bit. 
I've been down to my local saddlery and was advised that if my horse likes to chew on the bit, then maybe a sweet iron bit might keep her more interested and stop her trying to put her tongue over it. 
Life would be so much easier if my horse could just tell me what she needed ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

She is trying to tell you.

You say yourself that one thing that has changed is that you have started riding with more of a contact.  If you take the bridle and put the bit across your arm, with the reins hanging down, then hold the reins firmly in one hand and pull gently on them, you will see what I mean about the joint poking upwards.

Of course it may well be that there is a tooth problem and obviously that should be investigated.


----------



## Marigold43 (24 December 2014)

I wonder if I might swap that new snaffle for a French link then? That would have less of a nutcracker type action wouldn't it?


----------



## Redders (24 December 2014)

Another to consider with the French link is a bit with a lozenge, looks a bit like French link but had a little peanut type thing in place of the link, smoother than the link. My mare loves hers, but hates a French link!


----------



## Marigold43 (24 December 2014)

Oh gosh, all so confusing ha ha!!! Well I will just have to do some more research and see if i can work out what will suit my mare the best!!!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## SpringArising (24 December 2014)

Marigold43 said:



			I wonder if I might swap that new snaffle for a French link then? That would have less of a nutcracker type action wouldn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - exactly. French links are generally more accepted by horses than single jointed bits; they don't poke the roof of the mouth. 

What about trying a French link eggbutt snaffle? It will sit quieter in her mouth than a loose ring.

Looks like this:


----------



## Marigold43 (24 December 2014)

Yeah that looks like an option, thank you. Personally, I can't imagine any kind of bit would be nice to have in your mouth!!! My job is to now find the most comfortable one for my mare. Thank you again....


----------

